# Slimline chassis - Faller vs Aurora



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

An *auction for a Faller Slimline* just ended.

Anybody have experience? Did the Germans improve on the flawed design features of the Aurora Slimlines?

-- D


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

You do realize that was sold by one of our fellow HT forum members....maybe he'll chime in ?!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

hi the faller slim chassis works much better than a aurora slim line and is pretty fast too..
this one had a kinda ruff body so I thought I would let it go.. I have better looking ones to keep.. I have been collecting faller cars n trucks for years .. there pancake motors are fast ... chevyjim


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Jim (and Ralph). 

I wasn't aware Faller made any Slimlines until I stumbled on the auction with only minutes to go. I decided not to let myself be rushed into bidding, especially since it was a bit out of my usual price range, even for oddities and stuff I'm interested in. I'm having a twinge of non-bidder's remorse now, but I think that's only because it's safely out of reach, and i don't mind parting with imaginary money.

-- D


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been collecting faller stuff for many years and I have lots of faller cars n trucks. but I still have trouble trying to part with them LOL..
this one went to Canada.. faller cars kick auroras butt ..they are faster. and I love there Cadillac. I have many colors of it.. I bought most of my faller stuff over 10 years ago from Germany on ebay before forced paypal.. jim :tongue:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is a HT thread on the Faller Slim lines:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=377994

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

